# Anyone playing Runescape?



## Rodders (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, i've just started playing this MMO and wondered if anyone else was playing it as well. This is my first MMO (waiting for SW: TOR to be released).


----------



## Dimentio (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to play around 2007-2008. I had a female character, Mindash. What I really did there was a massive serial killing spree, killing bots to get gold. Earned about 20 000 gold coins on killing around. Eventually got bored.

Based a character in a short novel on my Mindash-character by the way.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm only in the free bit at the moment. I'm enjoying it quite a bit and am deciding whether i want to pay the money to be a member. I'll wait until i've completed all the free quests first.


----------

